# Crispi Colorado GTX size 10



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

I got these boots last year from Black Ovis. They probably only have about 12 miles on them. Really great boots, but just aren't jiving with my weird feet like I'd like. If I were listing a price I'd say $300. Shoot me an offer, worst that could happen is I say no (or not respond because I'm offended )










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I found some Colorados on sale online for $280. If yours really only have 12 miles on them, I’d be willing to offer $250. My 12-year old son is a 9.5 right now, so these would be good for the fall. Let me know what you think.


----------



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

MWScott72 said:


> I found some Colorados on sale online for $280. If yours really only have 12 miles on them, I’d be willing to offer $250. My 12-year old son is a 9.5 right now, so these would be good for the fall. Let me know what you think.


Sent you a PM


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

Still available


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

If I can get any interest from southern Utah I'll be headed to St George the 24th through the 27th of June.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

Still available. Hunting season right around the corner now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

Bump. Willing to go down to $250.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

Still have these. $225


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Too bad that they are the wrong size. I blew out my favorite hiking boots this last week while down in Arizona and am looking for a new pair. 

But I don't think that you can cram some size 11's into size 10 without some blood being involved.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I won't ruin the mojo here and tell you what they are at the expo right now lol


----------

